# Klean prep.. i cant drink it!



## bozzylozzy

*klean prep.. i cant drink it!*

help, i dont know what to do.. im not even half way through my 1st sachet and i want to vomit! uke_r:

any tips on how to finish all 3 to 4 sachets would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Grumbletum

I've not had Klean Prep - is it fizzy? I had Pico-Lax last time in hospitalzand they gave me a straw to sip it through, which I think was easier than trying to glug it down. And lots of water to wash it down. On it again tomorrow for colonoscopy on Tuesday. Hope you can keep it down and test goes OK. X


----------



## bozzylozzy

Its not fizzy, and ive tried mixing it with lime cordial.. and ice.. with no joy!
 i just dont think im gonna be able to do it


----------



## StarGirrrrl

Klean-Prep is awful I feel for you. Add some squash and drink through a straw. I found shutting my eyes and taking as many sips as I could got it down me eventually!


----------



## Kacey

I know you're not suppose to but I ALWAYS suck on a lemon after each sip I take.  It calms my mind, I focus more on the sour taste then the feeling of the drink going down.  Mind over matter, sometimes.  Don't chug, it seems to activate the vomitting. Good luck, and next time if you can get Pico Salex, MUCH better-still not fun but a much better prep!


----------



## bozzylozzy

ill keep you all updated lol... but it looks like its gonna be a looong evening/night


----------



## bozzylozzy

i was already suffering with nausea and excess burping before i started on this tripe! 

i have no idea how so many of you have done this more than once!!


----------



## bozzylozzy

and the doors have opened.. lol :toilet:


----------



## bushydougie

Have you tried cooling it in the fridge?
Awful stuff only worsened by the constant run to the loo


----------



## bozzylozzy

ive got the next batch in the fridge, so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Grant

I feel for you bozzylozzy, its revolting stuff. I cannot tolerate it or Fleet. I just vomit it up. Luckily for me the Gastro team who look after me now know this & its Picolax for me everytime which I can cope with.
I hope you can get through it & best of luck.
Grant


----------



## KWud

Mix it with loads of ice, loads of orange cordial and drink using a straw and holding your nose. Try sucking on a cough sweet in between sips or drink something nice inbetween sips. Take your time and deep breaths 
Apparently raspberry cordial disguises the taste better but I guess it's a bit late for you to rush out and get some.
When I did my prep last week I only managed 2/3 of it before I couldn't stomach anymore and it was enough. I was clean 
It's a neccessary evil unfortunately 
Good luck

Paula
x


----------



## bozzylozzy

strangely i find it worse drinking through a straw. and im starting to get through it a little faster. once i burp, i can drink a little more. but this is truely disgusting stuff!


----------



## KWud

Oh huni, I really feel for you, it is bloody awful  
Take it easy and just think it will all be over with soon 

Good luck 

Paula
x


----------



## littlemissh

Poor you. Clean prep is the one prep that I just can't drink and made me really sick. It is utterly foul.
I think it was invented by a madman who used it to torture people under interrogation.

Hope it is soon down    )


----------



## Trysha

last time I had it I cut a lemon into small pieces and kept a piece between my teeth at the side of my mouth. Straws didn't help me either ,but I did keep the liquid cold.
Somehow I got through the nightmare. It is really the best prior to colonoscopy. 
This last week I was given pico lax and it was really easy to take,only two lots of 150mls and a lemon taste. Had to drink loads of clear fluids though-- but it worked ok.
It does not clear the system so well as kleenprep though, but it is obviously ok otherwise the GI would not prescribe it.
Good luck with the colonoscopy.
Hugs and best wishes
Trysha


----------



## Devynnsmom

I had to drink that a few mos ago and it was BAD! I put my in the fridge, added ice cubes to each glass, pulgged my nose and drank through a straw and then before I let my nose go, I took a drink of apple juice. It took me 7 hours to drink it. The pharmacist said you are supposed to drink it in 4 hours. She told me to refridgerate it, but don't add anything to it. She said to wash it down with something clear. Not sure why she said not to mix it. Good luck!


----------



## bozzylozzy

well, its all done and dusted now. 

im so hardcore that i didnt even have sedation! just some good old entinox.. 

they said my bowel looked fine, so i just have to wait on the results on the biopsies in the next 4-6 weeks. so fingers crossed its all ok

thankyou everybody for all your support


----------



## MelleMoo

I'm having the same trouble.
I decided to start the prep early as I knew I would struggle (I have a weak stomach).
For the last hour I've been trying to drink the first sachet. I'd say I've managed around 250ml. I'm so upset/frustrated. I just physically can't get it down. So I've called my GP, they were so helpful. They're providing me with a different prep. I'm hoping I can keep this one down!


----------



## Farmwife

I'm so glad your doctor is trying to help.
Also you could ask your GI for a back up plan. 
Basically a plan on what to do if your stomach can't take anything.

It think you were smart to start early.:hug:


----------



## MelleMoo

Farmwife said:


> I'm so glad your doctor is trying to help.
> Also you could ask your GI for a back up plan.
> Basically a plan on what to do if your stomach can't take anything.
> 
> It think you were smart to start early.:hug:


They have given me Picolax. Still nasty, but it's gone down much easier. Thank goodness!


----------



## Lam123

Oh goodness. I actually was not able to drink Klean prep. It just wasn't possible for me. I always ask for pico salax now and I find it much more manageable. 
Let your dr know for next time.


----------



## deb8997

my Dr. always advised to start eating lightly 3 days before procedure, then 2 days prior 5 dulcolax and nothing to eat after that only clear liquids, then the day prior another 5 dulcolax and only clear liquids and of course nothing after midnight. that seems to work.


----------



## StarGirrrrl

I think i'm right in saying that here in the UK Pico and Klean are the routine, standard choices.
There is probably more but they don't tend to get offered unless it's a special circumstance.
I found KP just vile to drink and would certainly ask for Pico were I to need another scope.


----------



## 743

dont mix in anything just down it quick.


----------



## MelleMoo

StarGirrrrl said:


> I think i'm right in saying that here in the UK Pico and Klean are the routine, standard choices.
> There is probably more but they don't tend to get offered unless it's a special circumstance.
> I found KP just vile to drink and would certainly ask for Pico were I to need another scope.


I felt like an idiot when I couldn't get it down. There's just so much of it too!
Picolax was so much easier! So little and doesn't taste half as bad.


----------



## Grant

I vomit up KP & also Fleet, so its Picolax for me. 
Grant


----------



## Amanda89

MelleMoo said:


> I'm having the same trouble.
> I decided to start the prep early as I knew I would struggle (I have a weak stomach).
> For the last hour I've been trying to drink the first sachet. I'd say I've managed around 250ml. I'm so upset/frustrated. I just physically can't get it down. So I've called my GP, they were so helpful. They're providing me with a different prep. I'm hoping I can keep this one down!


 I feel your pain, this is a horrible prep.  Hope you got through the other prep you were given :hug:


----------



## Axelfl3333

Movi-prep,is it the same as Kleen prep?which is foul,I,d sooner drink cat pee!my gi is in for a shock if I need a colonoscopy as I cannot for the life of me keep it down almost instantly recycled up the way instead of down yeuuchhhh!


----------



## Trysha

Recently I had to do all of this again.
The new GI would not allow pico salix because of the moderate renal failure I have.
It had to be peglyte as per his Rx.
Now I have to go through it all again prior to surgery.The surgeon has RX Kleen Prep!
It will be hard to cope with this--no choice  --lots of lemons etc---
Heigh-ho--
Trysha


----------



## Trysha

Saved by the surgeon.
He is allowing the pico-salix on condition that I drink 4 litres of clear fluid with each sachet.
he said he has not found it to be an issue at my level of failure....just as long as this vast amount of fluid is taken.
What a relief---since my previous experience with kleen prep was forcing it down,only for it to return with a vengence.
Not looking forward to surgery though.
Trysha


----------



## Lam123

Oh thank goodness. I have had pico a few times and it's much better then Klean prep.


----------



## MelleMoo

Oh I'm sorry 
Best of luck x


----------

